# Hottest Teacher ....of all time



## rightwinger (Jun 9, 2014)

Miss Crabtree:  Our Gang 1930s







Miss Landers: Leave it to Beaver 1950s






Helen Krump: Andy Griffith 1960s






Miss Beadle: Little House on the Prairie 1970s






Miss Krabappel: The Simpsons  1980s


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 9, 2014)

You have issues.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 9, 2014)

ill go with Meridith Davis.....

Bad Teacher: Watch Episodes and Video and Join the Ultimate Fan Community - CBS.com


----------



## Steven_R (Jun 12, 2014)

The correct answer, of course, is the teacher from "Hot For Teacher"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXQYcNSNIb8]Van Halen - Hot For Teacher [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mojo2 (Jun 12, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Miss Crabtree:  Our Gang 1930s
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Miss Crabtree and Miss Landers are fine examples of Hollywood's understanding of how to give education a positive spin!

Even as a youngster I felt better about school after i watched them on TV.

Young men like pretty girls.

From our pre-pubescence to advanced age, a pretty girl is a joy forever.


----------

